# Hymer B584 lights



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Having trouble finding a way to get at the bulbs in the lights over the sofa.

There are 2 with individual lights with switches built in and have domed glass/plastic covers and I can't find a way to get them apart.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

brandywine said:


> Having trouble finding a way to get at the bulbs in the lights over the sofa.
> 
> There are 2 with individual lights with switches built in and have domed glass/plastic covers and I can't find a way to get them apart.
> 
> Can anyone help please?


Hi Brandywine,

The dome type lights that we have in our Hymer, (no switches though), have a collar which rotates anti-clockwise, allowing the glass dome to come away with the collar, thereby gaining access to the bulbs.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks jockandrita, thats right for the lights in the rooflight and under the drop down bed but not over the sofa.

Anyone else got any clues?

Regards


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

brandywine said:


> Thanks jockandrita, thats right for the lights in the rooflight and under the drop down bed but not over the sofa.
> 
> Anyone else got any clues?
> 
> Regards


I didn't mention the ones over the sofa, as ours have a flush fitting glass, ie, not domed.

If yours are the directional swivel/rotation type, (switched), you have to gently prise the inner lamp from the outer casing, (at the two swivel points), which allows access to the glass and bulb.

HTH,

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

If they're anything like mine which also have a plastic dome and switch then turn the dome clockwise about 10deg and it will come loose. This is the opposite way to logical in my opinion as it's the same direction as if doing up a screw. 

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice try j&r-wrong type though. Thanks captmike, it worked, but very tight though.

Regards.


----------

